# 10 Week Old Puppy Feeding



## bize13 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have so many questions about the BARF feeding, I want the best for my pup and from what I have read Raw is the best way to go, and it seems cheaper than the high end dog foods. If anyone knows the link to a guide about what to feed, how often, how much, what to add to it...so on and so forth

Any help is greatly appreciated

Also Emma was eating and gaining weight pretty well on Diamond puppy food for large breeds but just last week i noticed she wasn't as interested and she had some diarrhea on and off since then. Seeing the vet tomorrow for her second shots so I am gonna talk to him about this as well. Thank you:hug:


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to the BARF diet as well and every one will come along to say "hi" and offer you thier advice, which is AWESOME...

this site really helped me out and No it is not mine...

Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch

And if you've any other questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## bize13 (Aug 16, 2012)

i found that site at first but just now found the part about puppies that wasn't under construction thank you for the second glance


----------



## bize13 (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't find a percentage for the puppies, like how much to feed them compared to there weight is it 10% because i saw that they added all the weights of their pups and multiplied it by 0.10


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

3.5% of your pup's weight should be your starting point. 

I feed my 7mo 55-60lb boy 2 pounds of food a day to keep lean and mean.

Vital Essentials has a calculator, this is for their formula, but can be applied towards all raw calculations. Just split the MM/RMB/OM as needed.

Vital Essentials – The raw pet food diet that's spreading fast.


----------



## bize13 (Aug 16, 2012)

that is a great link. THANK YOU! I should probably give her 4% for a week or so because she has a minor case of worms (pooped out a worm once and puked up or coughed up some foam)


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

According to Dr. Ian Billinghurst (wrote the BARF handbooks), puppies get (guideline), 5-8% of their current body weight.

Throwing up foam?...

Google "Barfworld" they make raw based on Billinghurst


----------



## bize13 (Aug 16, 2012)

my vet said it was the dewormer we gave her running it's course and I should just keep a an eye open. She just went to the vet yesterday for her second shots


----------



## bize13 (Aug 16, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> According to Dr. Ian Billinghurst (wrote the BARF handbooks), puppies get (guideline), 5-8% of their current body weight.
> 
> Throwing up foam?...
> 
> Google "Barfworld" they make raw based on Billinghurst


thanks for the feeding info as well


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

10% is a starting point. I have found that for the most part my pups ate as much, if not slightly more than what they eventually ate as adults. 

If you want to feed premade raw, there are better products available than Barfworld.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

lhczth said:


> 10% is a starting point. I have found that for the most part my pups ate as much, if not slightly more than what they eventually ate as adults.
> 
> If you want to feed premade raw, there are better products available than Barfworld.


 I wasn't suggesting to feed barfworld products, but they have some good reading as to the why's and why not's of certain ingr. incl. some suppliments and why. as well why RAW and I think you can order the books from them....incl. "Grow your Pup's with Bones" "The Barf Diet" and "Give Your Dog A Bone"

Premade is way too exp. (for me), plus once again (like in kibble) you don't control the ingr. as much, then there's ground bone vs. knawing on a bone. I mean it's up to the individual how to feed and ground is good start re: time and/or fears...I know you can by pre-made and give bones but then the exp gets higher....plus you cannot control the fat which I think (IMO) is part of the reason some don't give RAW a proper chance


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

lhczth said:


> 10% is a starting point. I have found that for the most part my pups ate as much, if not slightly more than what they eventually ate as adults.
> 
> If you want to feed premade raw, there are better products available than Barfworld.


Hey is this really 10%? I couldn't imagine 6 lbs of meat to be a starting point for my pup. He would gladly accept it, I'm sure, but still, that's 3x as much as he is getting now at ~3.5% and he is looking good, maybe a little thin/lanky, but I think that's expected with all growing dogs. 

I'm no expert by any means, just a follower of this diet, but I can't think for a younger pup, 3lbs of raw food on a developing 30lb frame? That's really a ton of meat.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

10% is for 8 week old puppies. Friend's male easily ate 3# per day when he was growing. Another friend's male at at least that a day until he matured. Both were active dogs that got a lot of exercise. 

You can also figure 2-2.5% of projected adult weight. 

I do not weigh food. I look at the puppy or dog, how their weight appears and then decide if they need more food, less food, or are just fine.


----------



## bize13 (Aug 16, 2012)

So to start her on the diet, grind up some chicken and offer it to her? I can figure it out as I go as far as the specifics but I need to get her weight back up asap, she wont eat her old dry food and she is getting over a case of worms since we dewormed her yesterday


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I don't grind except for very little puppies. 

I would follow the plans on the Raw Dog Ranch site. I tend to feed a bit differently than many people and most find following a plan easier.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes..some seasoned vets here just throw it down, others need checks and balances...especially when starting out as we have been bred by commercials, vets and others, that we cannot possibly feed our dogs without effing up!

higher energy dogs need more food, lower energy less...give more one day, less another - range to be safe was 5-8% for current body weight - I believe up to a year - then 2-3% for average target weight...much like you would find in puppy kibble vs. an adult kibble. Just mix it up however - work into budget - chicken on sale this week - so dog eats more chicken...freeze when buy in bulk and rotate...if heavy on protien one day and lite on the OM's or don't have - adjust the next or in two or three days.

Think about how you eat...not an exact perfect weight and balance etc. etc. It's about nutrition over days


----------



## bize13 (Aug 16, 2012)

I gave her a chicken leg and she ate about half of it, bone and meat, but she hasnt been herself since her shots yesterday plus the dewormer is getting rid of any worms she might have so I am guessing that right now isnt the best time to gauge how much she is going to eat


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Keep an eye on her. I don't mean to scare you but she shouldn'thave had her shots while undergoing any other treatment - the vet should have postponed.

Also the other issue is she hasn't been herself since yesterday when she got her shots...I want you to PM Momto2GSDs for homeopathic detox for vaccines. Don't ignore this, vaccine reactions can show up months or more down the road and you won't link it back to vax. Write down everything, date time, just how you think she feels...staggering, itching, bewilderment, lethargy...anything

May be fine. But...

What did she have? ALso contact the vet (safe side) to request the maker, serial number and batch number. This could be important for future ref.


----------



## bize13 (Aug 16, 2012)

she didnt have any disease or anything, but at the vet they always deworm with almost any visit, especially the puppies


----------

